# Panel for Deer Friend with slight problem



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Little play on words in the title. I have an old friend who loves deer hunting, so I made this panel for him. 

There were 2 toolpaths, a roughing toolpath with 1/4" endmill 1/4" depth and a finish toolpath with 1/8" endmill 1/4" depth. Evidently I didn't get the machine zeroed correctly after the tool change. The finish toolpath cut slightly deeper than 1/4" leaving an outline around the deer and trees.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Can you go back in to_ match-fill_ that depth.
might be tough to register tho.

Lol... the scrollsaw days are coming back .... not any more.
I cant follow fuzzed lines.

Looks really nice overall!

Wait a minute... redo it. Take that and make a clock out of it.
Next "time" you'll remember


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I've done that, too. Couple of times, actually. So now I purposely set the finish toolpath Z a few thousandths high and let it go just a bit to see how I did. If it needs lowering I'll lower by 0.005", for instance, and then see how it does. Only takes a couple of minutes but I rarely go too far now.

David

PS - it looks good, btw!


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

UglySign said:


> Can you go back in to_ match-fill_ that depth.
> might be tough to register tho.
> 
> Lol... the scrollsaw days are coming back .... not any more.
> ...


When viewing it from a couple of feet it's not noticeable. A clock is a good idea. This panel is 18" in dia. I was going to make another one 24" in dia. so I may rework the file so the buck's body is in the center for the clock works.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

difalkner said:


> I've done that, too. Couple of times, actually. So now I purposely set the finish toolpath Z a few thousandths high and let it go just a bit to see how I did. If it needs lowering I'll lower by 0.005", for instance, and then see how it does. Only takes a couple of minutes but I rarely go too far now.
> 
> David
> 
> PS - it looks good, btw!


I'm going to rerun the file in oak and I will use your tip. Thanks for the help!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That's really a nice piece. The extra depth gives the illusion of back lighting. I also like the clock idea. I bet you could sell a few of these. Or cut logos and make clocks, or fish leaping with reeds and trees, for fishermen. Oh, and don't forget fish clocks for Christians.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Actually I didn’t read the entire post and was really liking the outline you mention . Each to his own of course , but it looks great to me


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks great Bob.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Looks great.


----------

